# Good Fishing Near Parkersburg WEST VIRGINIA



## keithlancaster (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes I Realize That I Posted Something Very Similar To This Already. But I Put PA And Not West Virginia. My Bad. So Are There And Good Fishing Spots Around Parkersburg West Virginia? Preferably Places I Can Fish From Land Coz I Dont Have A Boat.

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## Pond Puppy (Apr 7, 2005)

Wolf Run Lake is about 30 miles North of Parkersburg and there are some areas you can fish from shore. I have caught fish off the dam and small coves that are accessible via the Buckeye Trail. Also, AEP lad is not much further if you are interested in doing some hiking to get to the best spots.
Hope this helps.


----------



## JLeephoto (Apr 12, 2008)

I wondered if you meant W.V. I'm fairly new to the area and just getting a feel for it myself but all the locks & dams in the area are popular spots for eyes, hybrids, & cats. Do a search for the Willow Island Dam & the Belleville Dam. You'd want to fish both from the WV side of the river. Good luck.


----------



## JLeephoto (Apr 12, 2008)

My understanding is that you can fish the WV side of the Ohio and it's tributaries up to the first dam or riffle on your Ohio license. Suggest double checking the ODNR or WVDNR regs to make sure.


----------

